# Waiting for TAD GEAR F.A.S.T. PACK ALPHA



## coucoujojo (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm waiting for the gen2 of this bag, anybody else waiting this bag?









http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme gear/packs main/f_a_s_t__pack_alpha.htm


----------



## Duncan (Apr 15, 2006)

Once I get some serious cash on hand, I want to buy one of these (it's called the Zulu). You can get a lot more information about it at www.kifaru.net (choose military on the home page). I have read nothing but spectacular reviews about their packs so far. Only slight downside to it - is the price is out of my league right now.


----------



## Prometheus (Apr 15, 2006)

thanks for your interest in our pack. we hope to have our next gen sometime in june.

we've added alot of improved details including:

-tuck away / removable padded waist belt now with 2 rows of webbing, can be used as a pistol or utility belt if necessary
-dedicated exterior zippered hydration compartment
-improved transporter tail from input from several of our military contacts~testers to transport long guns
-longer shoulder straps
-removable interior organizer
-additional external "snack" pocket
-velcro strap keepers thru out to neaten up the pack
-and maybe the coolest new detail of all, is our "flashlight cave". this is a specially designed dedicated compartment to store a small or mid sized pocket light and keeps it at the ready. there is another really cool detail to this feature but i won't mention yet lest the whole concept be..uhhh..borrowed b4 we brings ours to market 

we increased this prodution run to regular qty levels so the price will drop too. 





love that kifaru stuff. i own a pointman which i use for 3-4 day trips. mel and pat over there are fans of our tad softshell jackets too.  good people, good products.


if you have any questions about our next gen fast pack alphas pls feel free to hit me up. 





coucoujojo said:


> I'm waiting for the gen2 of this bag, anybody else waiting this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coucoujojo (Apr 16, 2006)

Prometheus said:


> * we increased this prodution run to regular qty levels so the price will drop too.*



Cool !!! Really amazing bag on paper, want to have one on my hand!!!!
(and what color will the bag have?)
And how about the size, can we use it as every day carry bag?


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh man. Flashlight cave? Oh no you di'int!!! Once my Maxpedition Baby Condor wears out (which prolly won't be soon to be honest) I'll have to give these a look....


----------



## Prometheus (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks. 

the packs will be available in black and od green.

they are about 1800 cu in, which we felt was an optimum EDC daypack volume. not too small not too big.

we felt that when a daypack goes under 1500 cu in and over 2000, they become more specialized payloads volumes and less EDC friendly. the alpha will fit into carry on overhead bins without any problems, and the 1800 cu in size will accomodate most outerwear peices stuffed inside with room for other goodies too like most laptops. i use mine to travel with quite a bit and can fit an weekend load easily.

with all the various pockets to organize your gear, i have mine loaded with all my usual fav bits like my flashlights, multi-tool, writing-sketch book impliments, cell phone, digicamera, overnight stuff (like a tooth brush and soap, etc)...and room in the main compartment for my laptop, sweater or shell, lunch, psp, paper back book.

i use 2 maxped cocoons on the outside to keep other handy quick access things like kleenex, wipes, hand santizer, always ready. someof my friends call the cocoons my jet booster pods. :hahaha:

we really designed the fast pack alpha as an everyday daypack. 

for size ref here are a couple of pics where they are being worn.













coucoujojo said:


> Cool !!! Really amazing bag on paper, want to have one on my hand!!!!
> (and what color will the bag have?)
> And how about the size, can we use it as every day carry bag?


----------



## Prometheus (Apr 17, 2006)

:naughty:
our tad ger exclusive concept "flashlight cave" will accomodate most popularly sized lights like the arc's, fenixes, longbows, hds, orbs, etc. the user wil be able to reach down with their hand access the light for use, then release and zip, back into it's cave. 



KDOG3 said:


> Oh man. Flashlight cave? Oh no you di'int!!! ....


----------



## coucoujojo (Apr 17, 2006)

Waoo, can't wait!!!! and about the price? :huh2:


----------



## zorba (Apr 19, 2006)

coucoujojo said:


> Waoo, can't wait!!!! and about the price? :huh2:


Oh yes, most definately... And an ETA too!


----------



## coucoujojo (Apr 19, 2006)

*NEXT GENERATION IN PRODUCTION NOW :goodjob:

So when will we have the first shipment?
Can't wait...
*


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Any other cool stuff coming out Prometheus?


----------



## dinoadventures (Apr 19, 2006)

any chance the new version will have welded zippers?

that would be totally fantastic.


----------



## coucoujojo (Apr 23, 2006)

Will we have a CPF discount? 
That would be great!


----------



## coucoujojo (Jun 5, 2006)

YES!!!! TAD GEAR F.A.S.T. PACK ALPHA GEN II avalaible!!!
i've order one in black!!


----------



## tracker870 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice featured pack! On my wish list...


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 8, 2006)

It would be my luck for them to offer a cpf discount on the bag now that I have one on order!


----------



## s.duff (Jun 8, 2006)

Stillphoto said:


> It would be my luck for them to offer a cpf discount on the bag now that I have one on order!


 
where's the discount code? how much are they shaving off?


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 8, 2006)

My comment was in response to coucoujojo's...Especially at this point, when they're the hot new bag, discounts would most likely be at the back of the TAD crew's mind. Its when the bag cools off (if ever) that discounts could probably be seen...but thats just using business logic, they may be operating on a different system lol..(joke)


----------



## coucoujojo (Jun 8, 2006)

i think they would not make discount!
I think they only have 200 pieces of this bag!


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 8, 2006)

Prometheus said:


> we increased this prodution run to regular qty levels so the price will drop too.



This would tell me they made alot more than 100 of each color. TAD's webpage said 100 OD bags, but I confirmed with someone at TAD that there are more than that. They must have made a good number of both to drop the price a considerable amount.


----------



## coucoujojo (Jun 9, 2006)

The gen 2 is just a bit less expensive than the gen1 140$ instead of 180.


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 9, 2006)

Well thats nearly 25% lower...Which would tell me either they got a really good deal on producing these, which is unlikely, or they got alot of these made. Thats the fun end of production lol...we shall never know...


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh wow. Just wow. That thing RAWKS! Its not fair - I don't have any money right now! Arrgh. That flashlight cave w/retractor is freakin' awesome.


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone get theirs yet in Olive Drab? I assume those who have received them already got the black ones, but I could be wrong. It seems like forever waiting for this thing to arrive UPS ground, but hey what can I say, free shipping is free shipping.


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 23, 2006)

Got mine today..if anyone ordered an olive version and the patch that was the tad skull with the knife/spork crossbones, but got just the tad logo patch instead, let me know. I got the patch described above instead of the logo like I'd ordered.


----------



## coucoujojo (Jun 23, 2006)

not receive yet (black)


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Jun 24, 2006)

I've got a black F.A.S.T. pack sitting in my office for an internal review. The studs at TAD threw some extras in the box for the review, too: 3 cool patches, several sheaths, and a Fenix Light with their TIC. Really like the TIC: as well or better built than the GG&G TIDs that I've seen/used in the past, but much more EDC and TSSA friendly! 

Inititial impressions: well built pack, appears to have adequate support for a 2-3 day load, and a multitude of features. The modularity will come in helpfull if you need to add some cubes quickly. Look for more intel in the next week or so.

Be Safe, Grill Tactical.

-Nick
TacticalGrilling.com


----------



## coucoujojo (Jun 28, 2006)

receive today, i have the black one, the bag is a little bit bigger than expected but its well built, i can put my A3 folders in!!!! That's great!!!
I think therre is too many clip, when you need to open the main space you need to unclip the front. the strap keepers are really GREAT!!
this is my first impression. :goodjob:

Link for review:
http://www.militarymorons.com/equipment/packs.html#tadfast2


----------

